# Mẫu đồng phục học sinh tiểu học  thời trang, an toàn và thoải mái nhất cho bé



## thanhdongphucviet (8/9/21)

*       Kiểu dáng*:
 - VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC là một đơn vị chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp đồng phục học sinh Tiểu học với nhiều mẫu mã, kiểu dáng đẹp, phong cách độc đáo và chất lượng. Chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực để mang tới cho các Quý phụ huynh và nhà trường những sản phẩm đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 đẹp nhất cho bé nhà mình. Mẫu dong phuc mà VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC giới thiệu dưới đây sẽ là một lựa chọn dành riêng cho ngôi trường của bạn.




      - Họa tiết kẻ sọc luôn có sức lôi cuốn rất lớn và là nguồn cảm hứng cho rất nhiều những nhà thiết kế thời trang, thúc đẩy đội ngũ này sáng tạo ra những sản phẩm mới mẻ dành cho khách hàng. Và nay, ở mẫu đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 này các bạn sẽ bắt gặp nền họa tiết nhỏ nhắn, đan xen trên nền màu nho nhã của chiếc sơ mi học sinh.




         - Mẫu đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 mà VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC giới thiệu dưới đây được may rộng rãi, chắc chắn để phù hợp với môi trường học tập và vui chơi của học sinh.
     - Áo đồng phục cho bé trai và bé gái được thiết kế tương đối giống với kiểu cổ bẻ phối màu màu đơn sắc nhấn nhá thêm những chiếc cúc xám nhỏ xinh gây ấn tượng cho người đối diện. Thiết kế này khá đơn giản nhưng lại đủ sức làm nổi bật nét trẻ trung, năng động và tinh nghịch của các bé.




        - Chân váy cho bé gái có chiều dài trên gối, màu xanh tím than nổi bật, xếp li ngay ngắn, kiểu chun để giữ áo khi sơ vin. May viền ấn tượng làm nổi bật cho bộ đồng phục học mẫu giáo.       




     - Các đường chỉ may chắc chắn sẽ giúp phía nhà trường cũng như phụ huynh yên tâm hơn khi lựa chọn may đồng phục cho con em mình, bởi chất lượng của sản của chúng tôi sẽ cao hơn so với các loại thông thường khác trên thị trường.




- Đồng phục học sinh Tiểu học được may từ những thước vải cao cấp, bền đẹp, mềm mịn, dễ giặt sạch, chống nhăn, không hấp thu bẩn, không phai màu, thân thiện với da. Lựa chọn và xử lý chất liệu luôn được kiểm tra kỹ càng. Các chất liệu làm nên sản phẩm này đã phải trải qua quá trình kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt cùng với hàng chục quy trình xử lý để mang đến cho các bé sản phẩm hoàn hảo nhất.
          - Nếu bạn còn đang phân vân về chất lượng sản phẩm của chúng tôi thì đừng lo bạn nhé, bởi VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC là đơn vị chuyên may đo và cung cấp các sản phẩm đồng phục có uy tín, không chỉ đáng tin cậy về mẫu mã, kiểu dáng mà còn đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất, hợp xu hướng mang đến cho nhân viên của bạn vẻ ngoài chuyên nghiệp, ấn tượng và độc đáo.

         Khách hàng có nhu cầu may đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*       CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
       VPĐD:  An Khánh, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
       Hotline:     *0981.7475.99 – 0938.988.777*
       Email:    dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
       Trang web: *vietdongphuc.com*


----------

